# Anyone have experience with Central Florida K9?



## RoseW (Feb 18, 2016)

Hello everyone!

Does anyone have experience or heard anything about boarding or with board n’ train at Central Florida K9 in Orlando? In particular I’m looking at possible 14 day boarding or 17 day board n train while I’m away on an externship. 

I’m looking for an alternative from my usual sitters due to the length of time and their schedules.

Feel free to PM if needed.


----------



## darko886 (Aug 9, 2013)

RoseW said:


> Hello everyone!
> 
> Does anyone have experience or heard anything about boarding or with board n’ train at Central Florida K9 in Orlando? In particular I’m looking at possible 14 day boarding or 17 day board n train while I’m away on an externship.
> 
> ...


I know this was a while ago but did you end up going there, and what was your experience?


----------



## RoseW (Feb 18, 2016)

Sorry it took a while to get back to you. Overall, it was a good experience, and if I was in need of more boarding in the future I would consider returning. 



They had decent facilities, an engaged staff experienced with GSDS, several yards for turn out fitted with shade, pools, etc., and were able to accommodate my schedule. The kennel and yards are well secured, but their large adjacent training field is not. The only potential mild cons I experienced was that updates/videos/photos were not as frequent as I had assumed they would be, and on days that the person primarily assigned to my dog's file was out only very basic status updates were available by phone, however they were quick to get back to me once they returned. I received a phone call or photos/videos with a brief update ~1-2x per week, though they probably would have given more if I had asked.


----------

